# Industrial apprentice doubts



## Waffles (Feb 2, 2019)

Poll: how many of you seriously felt like you are too stupid to function, every once in a while? That's me now...

I'm a third year, Union apprentice. Recently I was moved to industrial from primarily commercial in an attempt for my contractor to avoid the NJATC rotating me (so they build up my industrial experience). Let's save the argument for it against that move by the contractor... I already get both sides. I get the idea of rotating but I also like rapport.

I make top marks in class. Been top of the class every year...but on the job I struggle to get the right answer sometimes and it really affects me. Recently I've been wrong more times than right. I guess I'm just wondering is how many other apprentices felt like this when they made the jump to industrial? At what point did you get the hang of it? What do you do to avoid mistakes? How did you build confidence?

By the way... I love the work. It's actually challenging, electrically speaking.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You'll be fine. You're out of your comfort zone. It will just take a little time to adjust. Hang in there.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What are you getting wrong? The term “industrial” means different things to different people.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*What kind of work are you doing.*



Waffles said:


> Recently I've been wrong more times than right. I guess I'm just wondering is how many other apprentices felt like this when they made the jump to industrial? At what point did you get the hang of it? What do you do to avoid mistakes? How did you build confidence?
> 
> By the way... I love the work. It's actually challenging, electrically speaking.


When you say industrial do you mean larger work or control work? 


If it is control work, relax it just takes time. If you want to improve in control work the best way is to start small with a basic stop/start circuit. Then add to that other devices. One other thing that will help is to start working on your logic, this can be logic puzzles or v games that MAKE you think not react.


Remember " If I want this to happen I need to see this for it to happen" is the basic of all machines.


Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would just say hang in there, you're probably just feeling a steeper learning curve than you've had to climb up before. 

Look at the bright side, you're developing humility  

If you breezed through things before, learning this should be much more rewarding.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I use the term industrial to represent control work. I haven't learned about controls yet through the training center, officially. I have started to teach myself by buying books online, etc. If you have favorite books on this subject, let me know. 

I've built a PLC cabinet from start to finish. I understood what I was doing easily enough, albeit basic wiring...not programming. However, I'm fumbling more than I'd like with fully grasping ladder logic for various controls and executing on the job. My JW will rattle off the solution to the problem that the customer has and I feel like a dumbass for staring blankly at him wondering how he got there. 

I guess it's just time and practice. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Waffles said:


> Thanks for the replies. I use the term industrial to represent control work. I haven't learned about controls yet through the training center, officially. I have started to teach myself by buying books online, etc. If you have favorite books on this subject, let me know.


I like this guy's ladder diagram and motor control stuff, you'll learn a ton of useful stuff here:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Two things you can do.


Ask if they have any old prints they don't use anymore, if you get a chance. Then try to figure how the machine works. Remember a big machine is just a lot of small machines doing a job together.


Second is go on automation directs web site and buy a relay or two, some pushbuttons and lights. Less than $50 and build your own circuits. Also they have free PLC and HMI software to download with examples and tutorials.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome Waffles.
Every apprentice goes through a learning curve and most also have felt like they should know more than they do. I was one of them.

My first job as an apprentice was working on locomotives. I was serving my apprenticeship with the RR.
When my journeyman opened the control cabinet doors for the locomotive, I took one look and told him I would NEVER be able to figure this out.

He told me to just take it easy, listen and learn. That one day a light would go on in my head and then things will start to make perfect sense.
He was right. It happened on the way home from work one day.
Life became easier, other apprentices were asking me questions and I was always chosen by the very best mechanics in the shop.

Hang in there. Listen and learn.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

You'll be alright bro. When I was learning about controls and ladder logic I thought I would never understand it. I would stay awake at night trying to picture it in my head until one day on my drive home it all just clicked. Just remember that winners don't give up on themselves.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I was the same way about fleecing the customers blind, until I attended the Charlie Greer training ..............


----------

